# Grease Fittings On A 2011 F250 Super Duty



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Where are they located? I am doing a 20,000 maintenance and one item on the list is to lubricate the chassis. I was underneath the truck but I did not see grease fittings. Can some one point me in the right direction? Thanx / Rick


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

May not have any. Look at the pitman arm at the steering box. It may have some. Most of this stuff has lubed for life parts. Or you have to add fittings after you remove a bolt. Or just lubed for life and you have to wait till you replace it with a part you can lube. Some of the manuals just throw in the grease parts to cover their behind.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Some of the manuals just throw in the grease parts to cover their behind

MickiRig1: That was what I was thinking ... but I will take a 3rd look. Thank you for your response.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I always take a can of Lithium grease and spray grease all the door, tail gate catches and hinges. A lot of the manuals read the same on maintenance sections. They just put in correct fluids, torques and capacities in the front part. Some are so vague it's not funny. They are useless!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sometimes the top of a ball joint or tie rod end has like a 8mm bolt head. You screw it out and install a fitting. Most of the OEM stuff may not have them anymore.


----------

